# tipo



## terryros (Dec 29, 2021)

Dear Cattleya friends,

The term "tipo" is found often enough appended to various species, for example Cattleya trianae tipo but it may also be used as var. tipo and I have seen it capitalized. I have seen it as species tipo/Tipo 'Clonal name'.

I have an incomplete understanding that tipo is referring to "typical". I am thinking that this is another Cattleya term that is over- and incorrectly-used? I doubt that it is formally considered a variety (var.)?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 29, 2021)

As far as I know it’s just a colloquial term for a ‘typical‘ or normal form of the species. Nothing more.


----------



## terryros (Dec 29, 2021)

There is a standard Cattleya shape, but the color gamut is wide with alba, semi-alba, coerulea, lavender, and various petal/sepal markings. What do you think typical or normal means with this range? Tipo just doesn’t seem to be a useful term to me but I see it used a lot, including as a var.


----------

